# Steam Spiele auf Tablet downloaden????



## 14Hannes88 (25. November 2013)

Moin,

Ich habe da mal ne frage... ist es möglich die spiele von seiner Steamliste auf das Tablet zu downloaden oder "zwischenzuspeichern"?

Da ich in meiner Heimat leider kein ordentliches DSL habe, wird jeder patch zur qual... vorallem da bei LTE ja bekanntlich eine Volumengrenze gibt. Da wäre es nicht schlecht wenn man mit seinem Tab einfach zum Kumpel geht... ins WLAN... und dann einfach die Spiele dort vorerst speichert... danch an den heimischen Rechner und rüber gezogen. Fertig.

Ist dies irgendwie mit einer geeigneten App möglich?

Danke im voraus


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2013)

Was für ein Tablet? Solange es kein Surface Pro mit vollwertigem Windows ist: Nein.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (25. November 2013)

hmm gibt es da garkeine möglichkeit?? Es handelt sich um Sony Xperia Tablet Z.


----------



## aloha84 (25. November 2013)

Wird leider nicht gehen.
Was du machen kannst, deinen Kumpel am PC das Zeug downloaden lassen.....und dann packst du dr die Sachen auf ne Platte oder Stick.


----------



## debalz (25. November 2013)

nur aus Neugier - was meinst du mit "kein ordentliches DSL" und wo ungefähr ist das in Deutschland?


----------



## Rollora (25. November 2013)

Gabs nichtmal von STEAM von Haus aus eine Funktion mit der Man das konnte? Oder irre ich mich da? Zumindest Pläne gabs mal, wo ich dachte "hmm wer braucht denn sowas?"  jetzt weiß ichs


----------



## 14Hannes88 (25. November 2013)

debalz schrieb:


> nur aus Neugier - was meinst du mit "kein ordentliches DSL" und wo ungefähr ist das in Deutschland?



Tja... in einem fernen Land da war es mal.

Spaß beiseite: In Ostsachsen wird derzeit gerade ausgebaut, dass problem ist aber das ich wie auf einer Insel wohne. Ringsherum gibt es DSL per outdoor-dslam. Nur bei uns gibt es nichts da es angeblich zu teuer wäre. Es gibt zwar erste planungen, da kann aber keiner sagen wann da mal was los geht. Immerhin haben wir LTE, damit hatte sich wahrscheinlich unsere gemeinde zufrieden gestellt... mir reicht das aber nicht.

war vielleicht ein bisschen falsch geschrieben: wir haben hier garkein DSL, dafür aber LTE... das man an regnerischen Tagen in die tonne kloppen kann.

@Rollora: Das würde mich mal interessieren... Wie und wo soll das gehen? Ich würde so eine Funktion ziemlich praktisch finden.


----------



## marvinj (25. November 2013)

Außer dass dir jemand die Spiele dowloaded und du dir diese dan naus dem Steam/common Ordner rasukopierst und dann in Steam einfügst sehe ich da kein großes Potential -_-


----------



## 14Hannes88 (25. November 2013)

hmm schade... wäre ein tolles feature gewesen. GIbt es überhaupt eine offizielle Steam-App? bisher habe ich immer nur solche eigenkreationen gesehen.


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2013)

Gibt eine offizielle App. 

Diese Funktion würden nur zwei Leute nutzen, daher Sinnfrei.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (25. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Gibt eine offizielle App.
> 
> Diese Funktion würden nur zwei Leute nutzen, daher Sinnfrei.



Ich und wer ist der andere?

naja es hätte ja sein können das es da einen Trick gibt. Zum beispiel mit der installation von backtrack und dann über dann nen steam installer drauf oder so...


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2013)

Kauf Dir doch nen USB-Stick mit 16GB, dann lädst Du am PC des Kumpels das betreffende Game runter (natürlich muss man dann mit Deinem Account eingeloggt sein), und am Schluss kannst Du das Game dann auf den Stick und später bei Dir auf den PC kopieren. im Steamordner bei steamapps/common müsste das sein. 

 Dann musst Du noch nicht mal dein Tablet mit"schleppen" ^^


----------



## hendrosch (25. November 2013)

Ich melde mich als der andere. 

Spaß beiseite es gäbe genug Nutzer so einer Funktion. 

Ich mache es momentan ab und zu so das ich mir das spiel bei jemandem kopiere (wenn er es hat) oder nehme meinen absolut nicht spielefähigen Laptop mit hin. 
Und das bei 3000 ohne Volumen Begrenzung.
Nur ein LTE Anschluss wäre wirklich eine Qual.


----------



## Trolli91 (25. November 2013)

Du kannst den Installationsordner von dem Spiel auch gleich auf ein externes Gerät legen (vom Pc deines Kumpels und bei dir zuhaus), so dass du nur dieses externe Gerät hin- und hernehmen musst. Ich stell mir das ehrlich gesagt sehr praktisch vor 

edit: Alternativ kannst du bei Steam auch autoupdates deaktivieren


----------



## 14Hannes88 (25. November 2013)

Trolli91 schrieb:


> edit: Alternativ kannst du bei Steam auch autoupdates deaktivieren



Das weiß ich... aber das bringt einem bei online-spielen recht wenig.


----------



## Trolli91 (25. November 2013)

Das habe ich wohl überlesen. Dann bleibt als etwas einfacherer Weg nur das Spiel auf einem externen Datenträger zu installieren. So hast du halt statt deinem Tablet stets eine kleine Festplatte bei dir...


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2013)

Trolli91 schrieb:


> Das habe ich wohl überlesen. Dann bleibt als etwas einfacherer Weg nur das Spiel auf einem externen Datenträger zu installieren. So hast du halt statt deinem Tablet stets eine kleine Festplatte bei dir...



wie gesagt: USB-Stick. Ich wüsste jetzt auch grad kein Game, das mehr als 16GB bräuchte, und selbst wenn doch: dann nimmt man eben nen 32GB Stick


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. November 2013)

Spiel Runterladen und aufs Tablet Ziehen?


----------



## 14Hannes88 (25. November 2013)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Spiel Runterladen und aufs Tablet Ziehen?



das würde gehen, aber da kann ich gleich nen stick nehmen.

@Herbboy: spontan würde mir sofort total war shogun 2 einfallen oder COD:GHosts


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2013)

Stimm, Shogun 2 ist ja echt groß. Aber trotzdem: dann eben ein 32er Stick, oder auch 64. Hat denn Dein Tablet überhaupt mehr als 16GB? Das gibt es ja mit 16 und 32GB.

Warum muss es denn unbedingt das Tablet sein?


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. November 2013)

Also direkt von Steam auf Tablet geht nicht. Steam hat nur eine Messenger App für Mobile Geräte.
Oder du kommst mit deinem Rechner vorbei.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (25. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Stimm, Shogun 2 ist ja echt groß. Aber trotzdem: dann eben ein 32er Stick, oder auch 64. Hat denn Dein Tablet überhaupt mehr als 16GB? Das gibt es ja mit 16 und 32GB.
> 
> Warum muss es denn unbedingt das Tablet sein?



das tablet habe ich doch schon längst... ist die 32er version.


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2013)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> das tablet habe ich doch schon längst... ist die 32er version.



Das ist mir klar, aber ich verstehe nicht, warum du nicht einfach nen Stick besorgst - das ist doch sowieso viel simpler, kannst Du dann einfach in die Hosentasche/Jackentasche stecken. Und Rüberkopieren bei dir zu Hause müsstest Du ja das Spiel dann so oder so. 

Da fällt mir ein: hast Du da überhaupt bedacht, wie lange das dann dauert? Das Tablet hat ja nur WLAN, wie viel MB/s hast du damit denn überhaupt in Deinem WLAN?


----------



## Laudian (26. November 2013)

Hier stand Müll. Hab den Beitrag über mir erst falsch verstanden


----------



## mds51 (26. November 2013)

Externe Festplatte kaufen 2,5" 500gb oder 1tb, je nach finanziellen Möglichkeiten.

Dort kannst du dann problemlos die Dateien mit nach Hause nehmen. Mit dem Tablet sehe ich keine Möglichkeit, außer einer SD-Karte.


----------



## Trolli91 (26. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wie gesagt: USB-Stick. Ich wüsste jetzt auch grad kein Game, das mehr als 16GB bräuchte, und selbst wenn doch: dann nimmt man eben nen 32GB Stick


 
Er wird ja sicher mehr als nur ein Spiel haben, daher bietet sich eine kleine Festplatte an 
Spiele wie AC, GTA, BF, etc. sprengen sehr schnell die 64GB-Marke...^^


----------



## 14Hannes88 (26. November 2013)

300 mbit soll es angeblich schaffen... wobei ich dies noch nicht getestet habe. Mein kumpel hat eine 100mbit leitung bei kabel deutschland und da geht das schon zackig über die bühne


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2013)

Trolli91 schrieb:


> Er wird ja sicher mehr als nur ein Spiel haben, daher bietet sich eine kleine Festplatte an
> Spiele wie AC, GTA, BF, etc. sprengen sehr schnell die 64GB-Marke...^^


 
Wenn er nen PC mit USB3.0 hat und dann einfach alles über diese Platte laufen ließe, wäre das natürlich optimal: Platte anschließen beim Kumpel, das Spiel über Steam auf die Platte installieren lassen, zu Hause an den PC anschließen und das war's. Aber scheinbar möchte er ja sowieso einfach nur EINZELNE Spiele beim Kumpel runterladen und dann auf den PC kopieren, und da kann man eben auch direkt nen Stick nehmen, der groß genug ist. Das wäre halt viel komfortabler als ein Tablet oder ne HDD mitzunehmen. Da kann man dann auch mal ein Spiel/Update ziehen, wenn man mal abends ausgeht und einfach kurz vorher beim Kumpel vorbeischaut, oder auch wenn man einfach zufällig mal in der Gegend ist. So nen Stick kann man immer dabeihaben, der stört nie  

@Hannes: viele Tablets schaffen AFAIK nur 150mbit, weil die nur eine Antenne eingebaut haben. Das ist AFAIK so: pro eingebauter Antenne 150mbit im optimalen Fall, und maximal 3 Kanäle/Antennen ergibt dann das 450mbit, was WLAN mit dem n-Standard schaffen kann. Und das muss der Router so oder so erst mal auch bringen. 150mbit wären dann aber nicht mal so schnell wie ein normaler USB2.0-Stick...


----------



## Wired (29. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar, aber ich verstehe nicht, warum du nicht einfach nen Stick besorgst - das ist doch sowieso viel simpler, kannst Du dann einfach in die Hosentasche/Jackentasche stecken. Und Rüberkopieren bei dir zu Hause müsstest Du ja das Spiel dann so oder so.


 Warum? Weil die Übertragungsraten von USB Sticks zu niedrig im vergleich zu HDDs oder SSDs sind. Da ist die einzig Intelligente Lösung nur ne externe 2,5" HDD oder auch ne externe SSD, wobei ich nicht weis ob es überhaupt schon eine Auswahl an externen SSDs gibt.


----------



## Trolli91 (29. November 2013)

Das ist halb richtig. Wenn man den Installationsordner des Spiels auf den Stick setzt, wie hier vorgeschlagen wurde, bremst nicht die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit des Sticks, sondern die des Internets. Meine Sorge mit dem USB-Stick war nur, dass die Speicherkapazität zu gering sein könnte, da dieser schnell vollgeknallt wird und hohe Kapazitäten auch entsprechend kosten.

@ TE: Wie hast du dein Problem nun eigentlich gelöst?


----------



## 14Hannes88 (29. November 2013)

Trolli91 schrieb:


> Das ist halb richtig. Wenn man den Installationsordner des Spiels auf den Stick setzt, wie hier vorgeschlagen wurde, bremst nicht die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit des Sticks, sondern die des Internets. Meine Sorge mit dem USB-Stick war nur, dass die Speicherkapazität zu gering sein könnte, da dieser schnell vollgeknallt wird und hohe Kapazitäten auch entsprechend kosten.
> 
> @ TE: Wie hast du dein Problem nun eigentlich gelöst?



Es wäre ne schöne lösung gewesen wenn es über das tablet gegangen wäre... den mehr als 15 oder 20gb lädt man da bei einem kurzzeitigen besuch sowieso nicht runter... da hätten 32 gb schon gereicht. Jetzt bin derzeit noch am überlegen mir einen 32Gb stick zu besorgen... aber heute gibt es bei zackzack ne 1TB-USB3-festplatte für 60 euro. Das ist ein verdammt gutes angebot.


----------



## Wired (29. November 2013)

Trolli91 schrieb:


> Meine Sorge mit dem USB-Stick war nur, dass die  Speicherkapazität zu gering sein könnte, da dieser schnell vollgeknallt  wird und hohe Kapazitäten auch entsprechend kosten.


 Jep, die Preise für 512GB Sticks sind auserhalb von gut und pöse! XD

_@ TE:
_Kauf dir ne HDD, dann kannst die auch gleich mit als externen Massenspeicher und als Backuplösung benutzen denn ein 32GB Stick kann sehr schnell voll sein.


----------

